
Announcing the RTM of Visual F# 4.0 - lelf
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2015/07/20/announcing-the-rtm-of-visual-f-4-0.aspx
======
CmonDev
Funny pattern: F# news are typically upvoted but discussions are rare. Is it
due to many people thinking it's nice in theory but hesitant to use it in
practice?

